

Ask HN: How do I get a database of businesses for my niche online directory? - hisyam

A few months ago I worked on a niche online directory and I just finished coding it. However, launching a directory without any businesses listed isn't very useful. Does anybody know where can I get or purchase a database of companies info like emails or telephone?<p>Also, could you recommend a CRM that tracks the emails that you've sent?
======
codegeek
You might want to check out Google Places API ? I am not sure if your business
type is supported but you can see that here:

[https://developers.google.com/places/documentation/supported...](https://developers.google.com/places/documentation/supported_types)

~~~
hisyam
I don't see email attribute in the Place Details
<https://developers.google.com/places/documentation/details>

~~~
codegeek
I see that in the detailed results, it has formatted phone number.

    
    
        formatted_phone_number contains the Place's phone number in its local format. For example, the formatted_phone_number for Google's Sydney, Australia office is (02) 9374 4000.

------
aioprisan
Apple Maps uses Acxiom, Factual, Localeze, and TomTom for small business
listing. They have APIs and you can start querying their resources to build a
database out for your local area.

~~~
hisyam
Thanks, they look pretty good.

------
orangethirty
Go offline, meaning that you should loo into non-web resources for this data.
There are a lot of viable options, though all require you to input the data
_by hand_.

~~~
hisyam
Do you have any examples?

~~~
orangethirty
Use the phonebook, or better yet, scrape it.

------
actionbrandon
reference usa

